
How To Develop a jQuery Plugin - mcxx
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/07/22/how-to-develop-a-jquery-plugin/
======
sant0sk1
If you want to jump start your jQuery plugins, give this plugin framework a
try: <http://starter.pixelgraphics.us/>

------
jetako
Nice tut for simple plugins. For plugins that keep lots of state per element
and allow subsequent modification thereof, I would suggest building with the
jQuery UI widget framework. Among its conveniences are method calls via
$(element).customWidget('methodName') I was pleasantly surprised to find the
core to be completely independent of the template system, meaning there's no
custom css mixed in there, and no explicit/hacky support for any of the jQuery
UI widgets.

------
kcy
Anyone have any favorite links to a good rapid jquery intro for someone
familiar with programming?

~~~
jbox
Not to be cheeky but if you're familiar with programming and JavaScript I'd
start with the jQuery source:

<http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.3.2/jquery.js>

Be patient and focus on understanding one part that your are familiar with -
perhaps handling AJAX requests.

